# NJ/NY/CT Route?



## Jeni (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be driving (on a Saturday) from northern NJ to Mystic CT, then on to the Cape, in a couple of weeks.  I'm thinking we'll take 287 out of NJ, over the Tappan Zee bridge, then pick up 95 from 287 to go through coastal CT.  Any drawbacks to this route; is there another way I should be going?  I'd rather not drive on 80, through the Bronx, etc.  

Or, would you drive out to Long Island and take one of the car ferries to CT?  It sounds like fun, but I know they are jam packed in the summer, and this would require reservations, being on a tighter schedule, etc.  We'll have our 2 year old with us.

Thanks-

Jeni


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jul 6, 2007)

*I-95 on CT*

I-95 in CT can get really jam packed, especially on Saturday's and if there is an accident...forget it.  Or...it could be smooth sailing all the way up to  Mystic.  Very unpredictable.  Yesterday there was an accident at 5:00am and at 12:30pm, it took me an hour to get one town over (usually takes no more than 15 minutes).  The ferry sounds like a fun way to start your vacation, but I have never taken it.  Whichever you choose, enjoy, New England is beautiful this time of year!


----------



## wackymother (Jul 6, 2007)

Jeni, I think that's basically the only way to go, either over the GWB and up via 95, or over the Tappan Zee and up via 95. Yes, the Saturday traffic is bad on 95 through Connecticut...but the Saturday traffic going across Manhattan and up to the top of Long Island is truly nightmarish, and the highways going up Long Island are smaller.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 6, 2007)

Unless there is a ferry that puts you farther up into CT than Bridgeport (and if there is, I've never heard of it), then taking the ferry won't relieve you of much driving on 95.  I think you will have to be somewhat prepared for slow going if you want to drive on that highway.  Also, I don't know much about Long Island...but I would try to stay far away from any route that leads into, near, or through the Hamptons on a summer weekend!

There are a few other, potentially less crowded, ways to get to where you are going but may not be as scenic.  (You do get some views of the Sound here and there on 95).  You could certainly pick up the Merritt from 287 and take that up at least until you get to the connector to 95 (gives you about an hour on the Merritt or so before you have to get on 95).  Might be a bit faster than taking 287 to 95 and going from that point, and the Merritt is a pretty little highway.  No shore views though.  (However, we live 10 minutes from it and if you need a break you can come and see us!)

The other piece of it is the drive from Northern NJ.  Where in NJ will you be?  I think the most traffic laden part of the trip would be getting over the bridge.  I tend to like the Tappan Zee better than the GW, but if you are super close to the GW then there are ways to use that bridge and not get on 95 until you reach Connecticut.  So...we need just a few more details!


----------



## Gerie (Jul 6, 2007)

3kids4me said:


> Unless there is a ferry that puts you farther up into CT than Bridgeport (and if there is, I've never heard of it), then taking the ferry won't relieve you of much driving on 95.  I think you will have to be somewhat prepared for slow going if you want to drive on that highway.  Also, I don't know much about Long Island...but I would try to stay far away from any route that leads into, near, or through the Hamptons on a summer weekend!
> !



There is a ferry from Orient Point (northeastern tip of Long Island) to New London Connecticut.  https://www.longislandferry.com/Default.asp  New London is just a few miles west of Mystic, CT.  The ferries do fill up quickly in the summer, so if you wish to ride them be sure to book early and reserve on a boat going later than you think you'll be able to make, as you may get tied up in traffic.  

The route to the ferry after leaving the Long Island Expressway to Orient Point is along the north fork of Long Island and does not go near the Hamptons.  As mentioned by others the trip on I-95 through CT on a Saturday can be torturously slow, much slower than the trip through Long Island.  I say this from experience.  

Gerie


----------



## Jeni (Jul 6, 2007)

3kids4me said:


> ...The other piece of it is the drive from Northern NJ.  Where in NJ will you be?  I think the most traffic laden part of the trip would be getting over the bridge.  I tend to like the Tappan Zee better than the GW, but if you are super close to the GW then there are ways to use that bridge and not get on 95 until you reach Connecticut.  So...we need just a few more details!



We'll be leaving from Wharton, NJ.  Thanks for the help!

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...&cat=&address=&city=Wharton&state=NJ&zipcode=

Jeni


----------



## lawren2 (Jul 6, 2007)

If you are going across the Tappan Zee bridge, I would suggest taking the Hutchinson River Parkway north off 287. It will turn into the Merritt Parkway once you are in Conneticut. You will cross a long bridge right before Milford. Keep a sharp eye out for the transfer over to 95. It is I think the second exit after the bridge.

You will then follow your directions from 95N to Mystic

I find this way tends to be faster, prettier and there aren't any trucks. Of course the bad news is it is a 2 lane each direction road so if there is a mishap you can get stuck good but it is much better than 95.

Edited to add: If you can take the Garden State Pkwy instead of 287 to the NYS Thruway you will cut a large loop off your trip.


----------



## Republiman (Jul 6, 2007)

Lawren's suggestion is the best, so long as you are not driving a commercial vehicle.  No trucks, campers, or anything bigger than an SUV on the Hutch or Merritt Parkways.

Fred




lawren2 said:


> If you are going across the Tappan Zee bridge, I would suggest taking the Hutchinson River Parkway north off 287. It will turn into the Merritt Parkway once you are in Conneticut. You will cross a long bridge right before Milford. Keep a sharp eye out for the transfer over to 95. It is I think the second exit after the bridge.
> 
> You will then follow your directions from 95N to Mystic
> 
> I find this way tends to be faster, prettier and there aren't any trucks. Of course the bad news is it is a 2 lane each direction road so if there is a mishap you can get stuck good but it is much better than 95.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 6, 2007)

lawren2 said:


> If you are going across the Tappan Zee bridge, I would suggest taking the Hutchinson River Parkway north off 287. It will turn into the Merritt Parkway once you are in Conneticut. You will cross a long bridge right before Milford. Keep a sharp eye out for the transfer over to 95. It is I think the second exit after the bridge.



Yes...that's what I meant when I mentioned picking up the Merritt from 287.  I forgot that it's still called the Hutch down there.  That's a nice stretch of road to keep you away from 95...and if you get tired or need a place for your two year old to run around, we're midway between where you get on the Hutch at 287 and where you would get on the connector to get over to 95.

Okay...I see where Wharton is...west of Parsippany.  Now, the only thing with taking 287 from there is that it loops out and is not as short a route as taking 80 right to the GW.  However...(and this is a big however), it is very likely that the traffic will be so much lighter sticking with 287, that it is worth going that way, and going over the Tappan Zee, than going to the GW and dealing with all that muck!

Also, for your reference when you're looking at that map...the Hutch/Merritt is marked as route 15...just so you know where it is in relation to 95.


----------



## shoney (Jul 6, 2007)

I live on Long Island (commack to be exact) and often visit relatives in Connecticut near Mystic.  The ferry from orient can be really nice.  In the "on season" the larger ferries run and in the off season...well...it can feel like a row boat with a few cars...not fun.  For us, it doesn't really save time, but we are hanging out having snacks, playing cars and looking at the water.  Fun for the little kiddies :rofl: :rofl: \

It doesn't save driving time.  We have learned   the hard way, that driving there is fun but the ferry on the way back,ughhh, (when the boys can be cranky...yes, my boys!) we like to drive.  We put a movie, or 2 or 3, depending on traffic and go with it.

The north fork of long island is wine country.  It is home to some of the best this country (okay maybe sonoma county has something to offer...just kidding!)  has to offer.  If that is something you may want to investigate let me know.  I will lead you in the right direction...:whoopie:   It is kid friendly!  Greenport, LI is very nice.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jul 6, 2007)

*Driving thru CT on Saturdays requires a different stratedgy*

If you must drive thru CT on a Saturday and your destination is the Cape, take this advice fom someone who has done it dozens and dozens of times: If you are NOT going to use the ferry mentioned to New London, you should switch your direction (from all the previous advice) immediately after the Tappan Zee: Follow 287 only a few miles down the freeway until you get to 684. Take 684 towards Brewster N.Y./Danbury CT,exit 9E..Take I-84 eastbound crossing Connecticut at much higher speeds**. I-84 will lead you to the Massachusetts Turnpike (I-90) near Sturbridge exit 9. Follow the "Pike" (a toll road costing about a dollar) to I-495 South, probably 20 or 30 minutes. Follow 495 straight down to the main roads onto Cape Cod (routes 25 and 6). On a map it may APPEAR that you're driving perhaps 30 miles or more further distance. In reality, on a Saturday, you'll save at least an hour or more of stop and go traffic, as well as your sanity. In the long run the extra distance will cost you less gas than the stop and go heavy-city-like traffic you'd endure on a Saturday in Connecticut on I-95.
** If your destination is not strictly the Cape but is both Mystic AND the Cape then you could take Route 2 south after you cross the Connecticut River on I-84 in Hartford/East Hartford....this would lead you down to the Mystic area avoiding the worst of the CT I-95 traffic.
Have a great trip.
Brian


----------



## wackymother (Jul 6, 2007)

How about coming BACK on a Saturday, folks?


----------



## mattman27 (Jul 7, 2007)

Timesharemogul - WOW. Great advice with that route 2 thing. I am from CT and those were steller directions. I agree avoid 95 like the plague. The 684 to 84 thing is also a good idea.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jul 7, 2007)

*Coming Back on a Saturday*



wackymother said:


> How about coming BACK on a Saturday, folks?



If you're returning from the Cape on a Saturday, not to worry. 99% of the drivers returning from Cape Cod do so on Sundays. I don't follow any special routing returning westbound....I do use I-95 "south" which I pick up in Providence R.I. after travelling on I-195 westbound in Massachusetts. The traffic on I-95 in Connecticut is most troublesome going EASTBOUND (I-95 "north") for the simple matter of fact that the casinos in southeast CT attract a huge migration of weekend trippers from NY & NJ every Saturday. Occasionally you will experience a delay on 95 for 5 to 10 miles prior to passing thru New Haven at the intersections of I-91 & I-95, but the delay is normally minimal in the return direction. Happy travels!
Brian


----------



## nerodog (Jul 7, 2007)

*ferry to New London Conn from Orient Point Long Island*

If you decide to drive up through Long Island, take the Cross SOund ferry line from Orient Pt.. the tip of Long Island and go on up to New London... you cann connect easily with other routes up to Massachusetts.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just drove to LI to pick up my mother (from NW of Boston).  I didn't have any slowdowns the entire way.  I left my house around 7:15.  The trip back, however, was slow through NYC, then slow on 95 through CT.  Finally, the pace picked up once I hit 91, but then I hit Thunderstorms from Hartford to the MA border.  What took less than 4 hours down took 5 1/2 hours back.

I've always wondered about the ferry.  How often do they run?  If you don't time it right, my guess is that you trip will be even longer.

My solution, when I'm alone, is to have a recorded book.  Then I just relax and listen to the story instead of fretting about traffic.

Sue


----------



## beanie (Jul 7, 2007)

*84 instead of 95*

I have been stuck on 95 in conn. to many times to do that route. we just did a drive from NH to AC on tuesday and we came down 90 to 84 , across to 684 down to 287 and west to the GSP. all told the almost 400 mile trip took about 6 and 1/2 hrs with a coupla quick stops.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 8, 2007)

*cross sound ferry departs every hour...*

In response to some questions, the ferry from New London to ORient Pt is very active and departs at least one per hour...there are about 4 boats and they run like clockwork..they take reservations and also stand bys... I think there is a web site...I havent been on it for a long time but I used to go every summer to visit family members.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2007)

For the Cross Sound Ferry Linking Long Island to New England, check out www.longislandferry.com




Richard


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thanks for all the great trip tips*

*
MD - DE - NJ - NY - CT - RI*

How hard is it to switch over to the 
GSP - Garden State Parkway North
(What is the exit and 
does GSP take EZ Pass)  
From the New Jersey Turnpike
 I-95 on a (Friday or) Saturday

Should one take Rt 287 or the PIP 
To the Tappan Zee Bridge 287/87  

How is the traffic and roads on a Friday 
Mid-Day South Bound from Rhode Island 
via I-95 to the Delaware Memorial Bridge


----------



## beanie (Jul 11, 2007)

*exit 11*

from the nj turnpike to switch to the gsp . then going north I would take the gsp up to 87 north and take that to 84 east. that route would be faster on a friday or sat. GSP takes easy pass


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thanks Beanie - Now - I know which exit to use*

*
NJ Turnpike Exit 11 - Garden State Parkway - Mile Post 90.6 *

Toll - from Delaware Memorial Bridge to NJTP exit 11 - $3.40

http://www.state.nj.us/turnpike/nj-vcenter-ints.htm


I don`t see where is connects
Once we get off  NJTP Exit 11 
How far is it to get over to GSP


Just found this link to the NJTP Traffic Cams  (Not my Exit)

http://www.state.nj.us/turnpike/nj-conditions-cams.htm


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 12, 2007)

I delivered art in a van (non commercial) for 3 years in the north east and have tried just about every route possible. Its a crap shoot, there are so many variables, weather, time of day, accidents, etc. I think your route is what I would have used. 80E to 287 to the tappan zee to either the hutch or 95, I live on LI and use the ferry but if you do it from NJ you will have to cross either the whitestone or throgs neck bridge adding another variable to the trip. If you get to 95 early enough (8am or so) I think you would be OK, the earlier the better. If you do take the ferry when you are getting close call them and make a reservation although I've never not made it on when I just showed up but it was close a couple of times and summer saturdays are tough so I wouldn't chance it without a reservation. good luck


----------



## beanie (Jul 13, 2007)

*instantly*

once you get off at exit 11 just follow the signs after the toll . you are put right on to the GSP


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 15, 2007)

*Saturday - July 14*

*
Saturday, July 14, 2007 
Left Md just before 6 AM *

6 AM - Crossed Francis Scott Key Bridge I-695 - $2.00
Took I-95 North - To Delaware Line - Toll Plaza - $3.00
Delaware Memorial Bridge - No Toll North Bound
North on New Jersey Turnpike to Exit 11 
NJTP Toll Plaza - GSP Exit  175 Miles from home 
Easy off and Easy on  - Garden State Parkway

GSP - Stopped for Gas -  Continued North/East
GSP 287/87 the Tappen Zee Bridge Toll - $4.00 
10 AM - Exit 30 - North Route 15  Merritt Parkway 
The Merritt Parkway is a beautiful road with lots of 
Bridges and Huge Old Trees .. Very enjoyable drive

11 AM - Conn Welcome Center - (Five Hours Drive)
Good weather - Sunny - Warm - with temps in 80`s
Light to Medium Traffic for a Saturday morning in July


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 28, 2007)

*Newport RI - Southbound To - Baltimore MD*

*
July 27, 2007*

Left at 9:15 AM - home by 10:30 PM 
Took 13 hours and 15 minute to make 
the 400 mile drive back from Newport 

Rt 138 - Route 1 to Mystic (2 hours)
Interstate 95 to The Merritt Pkwy - Rt 15 
CT to New York (2 more Hours) 
Then around 87/287 

Friday Traffic in NY - New Jersey - DE
was Horrible! Back up on 87/287 so we 
took Rt 119 to 9 - to Tappan Zee Bridge

http://www.nycroads.com/crossings/tappan-zee/

Cross the Lower Hudson Valley River 
Exit 14 A - GSP - NJTP - South I-95 

Stop and Go Traffic - Almost a crawl 
Heavy rain & lots of lighting from the
Delaware Memorial Bridge back home..


----------

